# 3 Phase Switch Gear



## shaftsinkerawc (Feb 27, 2015)

Has anyone scrapped any and know how to get these graphite tubes out? Thanks and Have a Great day.


----------



## MarcoP (Feb 27, 2015)

Stolen phrase "when in doubt, smash it!" ... kidding. Did you try heating the metal base around the bottom of the graphite tube and then try to pull the tube out while still hot?


----------



## GotTheBug (Feb 27, 2015)

Which part are you trying to save, the graphite or the housing?


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Feb 27, 2015)

Trying to save the graphite tube. No particular reason, just like to keep things whole. Looks like a small threaded insert that the graphite goes through, just can't seem to get on it. Not worth the gas to heat or try and cut it out, Thanks.


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 27, 2015)

Sacrifice one and break it, then you might find out how you should have done it or if it's possible even.

Göran


----------



## scrapman1077 (Feb 28, 2015)

I see a slot in the "insert" might have a taper on it, look at both side if one is larger hit the smaller with a drive punch.


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for looking and the suggestions. What I thought was threads was a washer. It was a taper fit and took a good smack to break the friction. Have a great day.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 28, 2015)

Now that you have it out if you will look at it closer you should find that the part is made from fiberglass and not graphite.


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes I chipped one and it's not graphite, thanks.


----------



## resabed01 (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice chunk of aluminum


----------

